# Makes the World Go Around



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Herb Dishman....a American Farmer.






Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a good video. Though I know nothing of rice farming, but that isn't the point of the video. Thanks for posting Mike.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Only wished the video was longer. I lost my Dad about a week and a half ago and find myself daydreaming about all the good times we had and what he had taught me during my 61 years. We had a lot of special times together. I hope that I can remember those times the rest of my years. He was a very special person and treated everyone as a friend. He had over 600 people during visitation. I think that was a fitting testament to his honesty and integrity as a man. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike, you and I are the same age.....my Dad is fading fast....I am unsure how much longer the Lord will let him roam His earth. I am pleased to hear about your Dad's visitation turnout. A good man and his word....something that most people cannot even comprehend what that really means. We know He is in a better place....and that is very comforting thing.....along with pleasurable memories.

Sincerest Condolences and Best Regards,

Mike Young


----------

